

Show HN: SSH key deployment and account provisioning made easy (v2) - amrali
https://bastio.com

======
amrali
Hi, one of the creators here. We got some really great feedback last time and
went back to implement a daemon-based service. We are interested to know what
server admins think of this tool, and what they find most useful about it.
Also, we are adding a bastion-as-a-service soon. Thanks.

